# naked vs. vanilla pigment?



## gigiopolis (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking to buy my first MAC pigment, and I need a little help...Which is better, Naked or Vanilla pigment? 

I'm mostly looking for a colour that I can use for a subtle highlight, plus would be good for a natural lid colour. I don't know what shade I am in MAC foundations but I'm between a Light-Medium and Medium in MSFn. 

I also searched through some previous threads but it was difficult to find some concise information, especially since "naked" is such a common word in many product names. 

TIA


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am of no help because I think both are staples....At least in my traincase anyway...


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have both as well and totally agree with Tish - they are staples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naked is prob better if you want something subtle and natural though, the Vanilla tends to give off a beautiful but not really natural pinky-gold shimmer.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't own Vanilla, but Naked is THE BOMB neutral. I'm sorry I had it for ever and just started using it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 30, 2008)

Naked is definitely closer to what you want - it's a neutral with a bit of sparkle.  But Vanilla is also a fantastic neutral staple, so you should keep it on your list to get at some point.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 30, 2008)

they're both soooo....necessary lol. but yea, for what you want, go with Naked but please get Vanilla on GP.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have both and thought I would like Naked better because it's very neutral with very little to almost no shimmer, however, I love love love Vanilla.  Seriously, I use it almost everyday!

I agree with everyone...you need both! lolol


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Why don't you get the samples and try them out first?  I don't really like Vanilla pigment (sorry Vanilla, it is not you - it is me!), I prefer Pink Opal.  Naked is nice, but you could also go for Your ladyship, Deckchair, Goldenaire, etc.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, girls! I think I will get Naked, see how I like it and get Vanilla at another time.


----------



## mochabean (Dec 31, 2008)

I have both, and I prefer naked. It's one of my daily go-to browbone highlighters. You should buy both as pigment samples so you can try them out. Then when you decide which one you like better, go ahead and purchase the full size pigment jar.


----------



## lovemetodeath (Dec 31, 2008)

is vanilla pigment different to vanilla e/s ?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemetodeath* 

 
_is vanilla pigment different to vanilla e/s ?_

 
Yes they are very different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vanilla e/s has almost no shimmer on my skin but Vanilla p/g has this stunning pink and gold shimmer.


----------

